# Gun show questions...



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

So theres a big gun/knife show coming up this weekend and I'm very excited. I love these things because I really turn into a kid in a candy store. I'm curious as to what my fellow preppers look for at a gun show? You can find damn near anything you need. My last show I bought an AWESOME holster for my Tac .45, 2 siphons, some throwing knives (OHH SO MUCH FUN!!!), and a lockpick set. This time I think I'm looking for a good shotgun, some reload ammo (for the range), and all the MOLLE ammo pouches I can find. Also, some flares, SERE gear, and maybe a compound bow if the price is right.

So how bout it? Let's impose a $500 budget. What's your shopping list?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

$500 worth of 5.56 ammo.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

For $500 I'd probably look for a Marlin 336 in .30WCF or maybe one of the Mosin M44 carbines, maybe a Mauser 98. After that I'd probably pick up some reloading components or a spam can 7.62x54R. I would not however buy someone else's reloads, this in my opinion is a recipe for disaster. Unless you know and trust the reloader and know his reloading practices I would not run anyone else's reloads in my guns.

Generally the knife tables get passed by unless they have some decent quality stuff and the tactical gear gets bypassed also unless I'm looking for something specific.

-Infidel


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

For me, probably a shotgun but also a knife or two.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gun shows today are just over rated flea markets. In most case you pay to get in pay to park. Once inside there are tables and tables of junk a lot of scopes and add ons mostly cheap resale stuff. The over priced knifes and the like.
However at some you can find the used part you need for a repair or replacement on something you have that is not main stream. Sometimes you can find a used weapon for sale by a private party at the show priced right.
In the last 10 years I have never found a price on a new weapon I could not meet or beat at the LGS. Used are often inflated in price depending on current gun hype in the news.
Gun shows are not what they use to be, but not much is.
What are you looking for in a shot gun? Price range ,duty ,looks size ect.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

new products! I found frog lube at a gun show. I love getting my boys custom holsters with matching leather belts. I love all sorts of stuff at the gun show!!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

7.62 x 51mm


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Prolly a 30-06 and a shotgun.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I need you all to be visualizing me winning the raffle and being the proud owner of two Browning A-Bolts in 257 Roberts on the 22nd.

Don't say anything just visualize how happy I will be to have those new guns.

There I am, standing with the two new Brownings, one in youth grade and the other is mine. 
When I win I will post the picture!


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Military surplus: wool blankets, canteens, stoves, tarps,etc. I have a soft spot for that kinda stuff. Like Smitty said though, gunshows ain't what they used to be. Seems like the surplus stuff has dwindled dramatically and the prices they ask nowdays for it is absurd.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> What are you looking for in a shot gun? Price range ,duty ,looks size ect.


Originally I wanted a Keltec KSG. But street price for that is usually 21-2500 bucks. A bit steep for a shotgun, even if it is bad ass. I guess I'm looking for one that's very mod friendly, 12 gauge for sure, and can hold a decent amount of rounds. I like the Mossberg 500...but 5 rounds is not enough for my liking. Also, I would prefer pump action rather than semi. Reliability factor and all...I think if I could find one that holds 8-10 rounds and can mount chokes and such...I'd have a winner. Any thoughts?

Shotlady...sounds like I know where to take you on a first date! LOL!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Roll the clock back to the 70's . Gun show is where you picked up 69 dollar Sks's and 150 dollar AK47 mak90's. Local dealers had no reason to mess with the cheap weapons. No money in it. Today there is money to be made in any weapon. Gun shows were the number one place for private sales to take place , I have a gun to sell you want to buy deal done. Not so much now.
At one time the second level market was flooded with M1 grands and 1903's plenty of Enfields to be had. Where did you find them ? Gun shows.
Those are all but gone now and the good ones are worth LGS dealing in now. Close your eyes dream of 100 dollar M1 Grands in great shape.
Last year I went to one against my better judgement. I need a rear stock and buffer tube to finish an Ar from a box of parts. drove 25 miles to it.
Parking was free . 7 dollars to get in. Plenty of the parts I needed but all marked up over normal prices. One dealer looked at me and said a bit high right I said yes. He dropped the price to what would be normal. I paid and left. I was not going home empty handed after all that.
Few things I would like to find at a Gun show.
1. A real AR7 22. The new remake ones are not the same. The old one had a pistol barrel and a pistol stock with it. Mine is about wore out.
2. I would like another M1 grand in good shape. Priced with in reason. It would make it easier to leave one to both sons when I die.
3. Spare mags for a 303 Enfield good luck with that one. Another 70 dollar Enfield would be nice.
4. Hand full of clips yes they are clips for a M1 grand, can't find my stash.
5. More 1950 boxed 30.06 Military 150 gr Ammo for the M1 and 1903. That supply has died up.
6. A slightly used Beretta 96 at a fair price. That would eat up most of the 500 dollars alone.
Great deals can be had a many LGS if they know you and you are a good customer.

Smokin04. I know many of us prefer to buy American made weapons and parts. That is not always possible.
The Savage 350 is a remake of the Old model 37. They are selling new for 210 to 230 now. They are one heck of a HD or SD Shot gun. and a bottom eject weapon. Well worth taking a look at. One down side if you want to dress it up extras are a bit hard to find but it is good to out of the box.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The people who rent out the bldg. for gun shows, around here, don't care what you sell as long as you rent a table(s).
Yes there are guns and accessories but you will find cheap crap that would normally be found at a flea market.
Carved wooden boxes, plastic swords, jewelry, and of course the imported camo.
Most require pay to park, usually $7.00 and entry fee of $8.00.
Most are quite small, 45 minutes is more than enough time.
There used to be some good deals, but not so anymore.
Having said all that, sometimes you find just what you want.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

The gun show here last week sucked. It was more of a knife and gun accessory show than a gun show. If it hadn't been for the pointy things, they could have used less than half the hall they were in. Prices averages about $100 over going rates at the LGS. This was probably my last trip to the gun show as it was totally disappointing.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I usually go without really having anything specific in mind, I just like looking. It does tick me off that you see more and more tables loaded with crap that has nothing to do with guns, knives, outdoor items etc. Last time I went there were tables selling cheap jewelry, table lamps, cheap tennis shoes, just crap that should have been sold at the local flea market. Some gun shows are pretty good, others, garbage. I guess it all depends on who is running and who they will let set up a table.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

When I do go I'll buy stripper clips,ammo,books and an maybe a gun, if the price is right.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My findings are the same as Smitty. I still like to go, just to get out of the house and I might just find something I need. Once in a while I stumble onto a deal. Found new "Ruger" 30 round mags at a damn good price, Triox fuel tabs for a pittance of what places wanted on line. But I also found a ammo guy with .45 ACP for $15 over the price in the Wal-mart, a block away. You have to know what your looking at, or you'll get hosed.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

We have one every 3 months in Lubbock. Parking is free and entry is 5.00 with NRA membership card.

Most guns are over priced to begin with. Thats the part I like. I try to not deal on anything I don't have cash to back up. Dickering and negotiation is the reason I go. Sometimes I win and sometimes I may not get the gun but guess what I still have the money in my pocket!! 

The absolute best thing at the Lubbock show is the awesome BBQ samiches at the snack bar. 

Just act like an adult and talk to the vendors. Some are jerks and some are super good people. But if you make a deal pay right then. I dont know how many times I have seen someone deal a guy down to the last penny then walk. Usually saying something like I need to call my wife or I just checked my phone and I can get XYZ for $XYZ on Gunbroker. If you cant afford it dont waste their time. I dont dicker on a Barrett or Perazzi because even at 50% off its more than a years worth of house payments. But a nice Smith and Wesson .357 watch out Im a player.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Sig Mosquito with a threaded barrel, for my suppressor that should be here in ... eh .. 8 months!


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't go to the gun shows anymore, last three I went two didnt allow legal concealed or open carry. don't seem to support the 2nd amendment. Most of the vendors are local and you can pay less by walking in there shop as they eleavate to cost for their , garage salesmerchandise to pay for the space at the gun show, they are looking for the unknowing suckers. At least that's what they do in my area. I find much better deals looking in trade papers, craiglist, flea market or on the baord at the local gun clubs. There was a time when gun shows were great places to find surplus equipment, per Y2K and 9/11.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Last one we went to had a lot of crappy pakistani and chinese knives,overpriced .22lr,(now I know whos flipping the shit),some beat up old guns that looked like they were from a gun turn in, but I did find some decent prices on some lc 5.56 and a bit of radway green 7.62x51 that looked decently stored and a little stash of .38 spl.I was surprised but it was not worth the 60 mile round trip I feel.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Conundrum99 said:


> I don't go to the gun shows anymore, last three I went two didnt allow legal concealed or open carry. don't seem to support the 2nd amendment. Most of the vendors are local and you can pay less by walking in there shop as they eleavate to cost for their , garage salesmerchandise to pay for the space at the gun show, they are looking for the unknowing suckers. At least that's what they do in my area. I find much better deals looking in trade papers, craiglist, flea market or on the baord at the local gun clubs. There was a time when gun shows were great places to find surplus equipment, per Y2K and 9/11.


I was surprised too, the gun shows in my area do not allow you to bring ammunition in with your weapon.

We have the opposite here though, Gun prices are lower ($50-$200 depending on the gun) at the gun shows.

Overall i feel better buying a gun from a FFL or well known friend that is the first owner then off of Craigslist or the newspaper.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

This. I keep a picture of it on my desktop. I keep going to gun shows hoping someone will be boneheaded or desperate enough to part with theirs used. Some day, it will be mine. Oh, yes, it will be mine.

But now we've got an initiative here in WA to require (under threat of felony) registrations of all private transfers so my luck better pick up soon!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

indie said:


> View attachment 4459
> 
> 
> This. I keep a picture of it on my desktop. I keep going to gun shows hoping someone will be boneheaded or desperate enough to part with theirs used. Some day, it will be mine. Oh, yes, it will be mine.
> ...


 Unlikely anyone that buys a Ruger SR1911 will part with it. Best 1911 value even at $300 more than the sell for.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Unlikely anyone that buys a Ruger SR1911 will part with it. Best 1911 value even at $300 more than the sell for.


I know.  But I can continue to hope. If I haven't come across one by the end of the year, I'll just buy a new one.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I go to the Orlando area gun shows - hardly miss any. I buy powder, primers, boolits. 22 ammo, cleaning supplies, leather, books, you name it. I know there is A lot of junk there but there is also great amounts of the stuff I buy and mostly can't find it anywhere else.

$500 - would likely go mostly to reloading supplies and stuff like backpacks, fire starter, etc.....

1895gunner


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The guy that runs the show at the Fairgrounds seems to run it right, doesn't rent much to flea market types.
Pretty good show


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I took Bradley to a gunshow in 29 palms. it was 12 bux each to get in... it was all junk!.... they just charged me to dumpster dive!!! I was pissed.
now the one in ventura was really nice. lots of cool innovative vendors and products! lots of custom leather works I ordered custom stuff for my boys. I was well pleased.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I think for the most part I will focus on ammo for the new toys. .45 and 9mm. But if there is some cool survival stuff out there, I will probably indulge. I'm still in the market for a good machete...or a fire axe.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> I think for the most part I will focus on ammo for the new toys. .45 and 9mm. But if there is some cool survival stuff out there, I will probably indulge. I'm still in the market for a good machete...or a fire axe.


 With a little effort stored ammo will last a life time hard to go wrong with a good stash of 9mm and .45.
Putting 500 rounds of 45 in to inventory as I sit here picked up on the last couple trips into town.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

and heavy duty bolt cutters...just had an epiphany. Bolt cutters to cut locks on more sensitively guarded facilities could be a HUGE advantage. Add 1 to the list of items needed.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I wonder if I could pose a question... my wife and I are actually looking at getting tables at a few of the upcoming gun shows. We sell gear on the side, and are putting money away to invest in opening a brick and mortar store. We're not hooked up enough yet to bring back the military surplus rifles et al (though we are looking at travelling to a few government auctions to stock up on surplus for down the road). Putting that one thing aside, what would you all suggest we try to focus on in an effort to bring back some of the fun of going to a gun show?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I wonder if I could pose a question... my wife and I are actually looking at getting tables at a few of the upcoming gun shows. We sell gear on the side, and are putting money away to invest in opening a brick and mortar store. We're not hooked up enough yet to bring back the military surplus rifles et al (though we are looking at travelling to a few government auctions to stock up on surplus for down the road). Putting that one thing aside, what would you all suggest we try to focus on in an effort to bring back some of the fun of going to a gun show?


Just try to sell quality stuff, that is not cheap, foreign crap, at a decent price. It doesn't have to be rock bottom prices that leave no room for profit, but it has to be at least competitive with LGSs. I'm all for someone making a profit, just don't try to retire on my one sale.

If I see a cheap, Chinese knife that I know you payed $1 for, don't put a $30 price tag on it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> and heavy duty bolt cutters...just had an epiphany. Bolt cutters to cut locks on more sensitively guarded facilities could be a HUGE advantage. Add 1 to the list of items needed.


Medium to large Pipe wrench. They can be used to remove big locks with a twist. Break door and hinges with ease. Went to an Army course on B and E.
They hard some cool tricks with out using the 203 or C4. Many apartment building (homes also)if you punch the wrench thought the cheap walls about 8 inches from the door you can reach in an unlock them.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Medium to large Pipe wrench. They can be used to remove big locks with a twist. Break door and hinges with ease. Went to an Army course on B and E.
> They hard some cool tricks with out using the 203 or C4. Many apartment building (homes also)if you punch the wrench thought the cheap walls about 8 inches from the door you can reach in an unlock them.


Hadn't thought of that! Thanks ::clapping::


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Just try to sell quality stuff, that is not cheap, foreign crap, at a decent price. It doesn't have to be rock bottom prices that leave no room for profit, but it has to be at least competitive with LGSs. I'm all for someone making a profit, just don't try to retire on my one sale.
> 
> If I see a cheap, Chinese knife that I know you payed $1 for, don't put a $30 price tag on it.


I have a dollar, who'll give me 2, do I hear 2, I have 2, who'll give me 3? 
Think you might be surprised what you could sell, trade, or barter when the SHTF.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I wonder if I could pose a question... my wife and I are actually looking at getting tables at a few of the upcoming gun shows. We sell gear on the side, and are putting money away to invest in opening a brick and mortar store. We're not hooked up enough yet to bring back the military surplus rifles et al (though we are looking at travelling to a few government auctions to stock up on surplus for down the road). Putting that one thing aside, what would you all suggest we try to focus on in an effort to bring back some of the fun of going to a gun show?


 I wonder how tied up in Military surplus I would get. To much of it out here and to little profit in it.
Weapons are history no more surplus hand guns or rifles will ever be allowed Clinton changed that.
Looks like Obama is going to try and stop the Ak and sks import also.
Mags that pop up are the old single follower type that few want unless they are next to free.
Not more than you can move on hand. Each area is going to have a different demand.
If you get into a FFL and really learn the hand gun and rifle market you can always turn a dollar.
Also with an FFL you can make a buck simple being a middle man for on lines sales. This is growing now big time.
You receive it from, buy the gun .com Customer shows up you do paper work get paid, hand over weapon done deal. 
I know a man does it part time out of his basement makes a nice second income off it.
Has no weapon inventory of his own. But gets the chance to sell that purchaser add ons for his or her new dream.
You need the up front cash to buy when a deal in there. That is how you make money in guns.
Few good buys to resell come in because he don't know what he has. But many will because cash is needed now .
Plenty want to buy his gun but none have cash in hand. That is why dealers and pawn shops get the deals and pocket the profit. 
Gun parts you may have to sit on them and haul them around a long time before a buyer finds you. An online store helps unload that stuff.
I got my 45 colt long that way man won it wanted to sell it right away. It was worth about $600 I had 250 in cash after getting 25 from my wife.
Others offer 500 the next day, not good enough 250 took it home.
Good luck with your plan let us know maybe we can send you some business.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> and heavy duty bolt cutters...just had an epiphany. Bolt cutters to cut locks on more sensitively guarded facilities could be a HUGE advantage. Add 1 to the list of items needed.


Bolt cutters can be very heavy, and not worth the weight if you have to hand carry. They could be good addition to your BOV i guess. I ditched the bolt cutter idea and picked up a decent set of lock picks for my BOB for fraction of the weight.

Additionally when you pick the lock you are not aesthetically destroying the chain/lock. This could be to your advantage if you want to re use the lock or if you come back later to see if someone has disturbed it. (unless they picked it as well, ha)

Learning how to pick a lock is not that hard and it will scare you how easy it is to open locks on your house / padlocks...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll second the motion of not worth the weight. Besides, you don't know who is holed up, waiting for some idiot to break in.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Hadn't thought of that! Thanks ::clapping::


Try it on an old lock and clasp some time


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

well, what did you get, hunney? youd think he was gonna get me an sks or something lol 
hurry up and tell us!


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> So theres a big gun/knife show coming up this weekend and I'm very excited. I love these things because I really turn into a kid in a candy store. I'm curious as to what my fellow preppers look for at a gun show? You can find damn near anything you need. My last show I bought an AWESOME holster for my Tac .45, 2 siphons, some throwing knives (OHH SO MUCH FUN!!!), and a lockpick set. This time I think I'm looking for a good shotgun, some reload ammo (for the range), and all the MOLLE ammo pouches I can find. Also, some flares, SERE gear, and maybe a compound bow if the price is right.
> 
> So how bout it? Let's impose a $500 budget. What's your shopping list?


I couldn't do much with $500 these days...

EO Tech sight - $500

Quality .308 500 rds. $500

Cheaper items: smoke grenades, caltrops, quality web gear, new fangled magazine loaders

LULA™ Magazine loader & unloader M-16/AR-15 AK-47 / Galil MP5 COLT SMG UZI M1A / M14 FN FAL

Easy Loaders

Next week there is a 1600 table show in the Atlanta area. If it's available it should be there.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

We have the Silver Spur Gun and Knife Show coming to the Midland Horseshoe Arena in April here. Biggest one around here about 3 times a year. Free parking, 5.00 to enter with NRA card and lots of kool stuff. We always make a day of it and come home with plenty of goodies to add to the stash. Only thing is the ammo - seems like they think they have the last rounds ever to be made! Gun prices are reasonable ( if you know how to finiggle them down ) but ammo is out of this world, especially 22lr!! No worry though, we have way plenty but can never have enough!! And I never buy someone else's reloads!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah...sorry for the delayed reporting. Was having some fun with some friends. What I purchased broke down like this:

$210 - (3) 60 round Surefire AR mags
$50 - 1 Complete Multicam IFAK (Tourniquet, Israeli bandage, NPT, scissors, quickclot dressing, etc.)
$5 - Extra Israeli bandage
$5 - (2) Extra NPT's
$40 - (2) Multicam 12/20 gauge 25 round shotgun shell ammo pouches 
$62.50 - 500 - .224 Hornady 55 grain FMJ (projectiles)
$38 - 250 .45 auto 200 grain (projectiles)
$43 - 300 9mm 124 grain FMJ (projectiles)
$22 - 500 Winchester small rifle primers
$4 - Waterless body wash and waterless shampoo (for the other go bag)

Total - $479.50 

Very happy for the most part. Almost got talked into buying the supressor for my Tac .45...but $800 bucks plus the tax stamp and fees be close to $1100. Ouch. My list was pretty specific and I didn't buy any guns on purpose. There were AR's EVERYWHERE! Pretty good show. A little bummed I couldn't find a good fire axe or bolt-cutters. I was also looking for a MOLLE baton pouch, but to no avail. Ammo was everywhere and some pretty good deals. Decided the reloading stuff was the way I wanted to go this time. I'm looking forward reloading my own ammo.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The last gun show that I went to I bought a raffle ticket and got a pair of Browning folding pocket knives. I paid $20 for the raffle tickets and figured I had gotten what I was going to get out of supporting our local high school Jr.ROTC. I got a call today to let me know that I won the two Browning A-Bolt rifles in 257 Roberts! One is a youth model that fits my wife well and the other is the standard size. All I need to do now is get a couple of one piece bases, two sets of rings and a couple of scopes. At the gun show I bought a set of reloading dies for the 257 Roberts so a bit of brass and I am ready to go!

I want to thank those who visualized me holding those rifles and as promised here is a picture


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

No friggin' way, really?! That's so awesome, Paul!!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice. Congrats man.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, I have two brand new (just out of the boxes) Browning A-bolt rifles marked 1 of 2 and 2 of 2. The first is a youth model that fits my wife very well and the other is the full size stock that, although real light, fits me well. I have to get the scope and mounts so I can install them.

I have to get some ammo! I've had these guns in my hands for several hours and I have not fired them yet.....


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

wow, paul im so happy for you! god is good!!!!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> Yeah...sorry for the delayed reporting. Was having some fun with some friends. What I purchased broke down like this:
> 
> $210 - (3) 60 round Surefire AR mags
> $50 - 1 Complete Multicam IFAK (Tourniquet, Israeli bandage, NPT, scissors, quickclot dressing, etc.)
> ...


wow! you did pretty well! have you looked on line for your molley baton pouch? you know who as those super affordable. BUDK.com - Knives & Swords At The Lowest Prices!

I need to get me one of those batons!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

shotlady said:


> wow! you did pretty well! have you looked on line for your molley baton pouch? you know who as those super affordable. BUDK.com - Knives & Swords At The Lowest Prices!
> 
> I need to get me one of those batons!


I have found one...but it's $30 bucks...man, I just don't need one tonight or anything. Not to be cheap, 20 bucks, I'll buy it...but 30 bucks is a bit steep for a pouch.


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

Of course, my priority is always ammo at this point. But I also need a new scope, another knife, and some reloading supplies. Although now-a-days I seem to find better deals online or at my LGS. Still, I have to admit it's fun to look.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I go to about 2-3 gun shows a year. Just like to see what is available. I don't find many useful things there to be honest. I get my ammo online and it is much cheaper. The prepper supplies at the shows is way too expensive. One vendor had a fully supplied bug out bag for $400! I can put together my own stuff way cheaper.


----------



## 45nblue (Mar 2, 2014)

I attend several gun shows a year including both Wanenmacher shows in Tulsa and sometimes find an unexpected Gem.
The ammo prices at the shows I've attended since 2012 are no bargain.
Many of these guys are reselling ammo at extreme markups.
Powder and primers are priced somewhat better but you should do some research before going to the show to make
sure you don't overpay.
There are some deals at the gun shows but you have to look for them and if you don't find it at this show, hold on to your cash and 
try the next show.
Good Luck with it.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Reloading supplies, $500 worth.


----------

